# Wyred 4 Sound Mini MC 7 Channel Amplifier Review Discussion



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

*Wyred 4 Sound Mini MC 7 Channel (MMC-7) Amplifier Review: Discussion Thread*

*For the Full Review: Click Here!*









*Summary*: If I could provide you with an analogy to compare this amplifier to your typical A/V Receiver, this is like the difference between driving a Toyota Camry and a Lexus IS350 - the MMC-7 is more refined, more powerful, and better built. The MMC is just plain better at being an amplifier. Your friends will envy this fine piece of engineering you have acquired, all the while scheming to outdo you without breaking the bank. In the case of the MMC-7 your friends are in for a challenge, outdoing this 7-channel amplifier at any price point below three thousand dollars might be doable, but competitors have a lot of work to do before they can give EJ Sarmento and the fine people at Wyred 4 Sound anything to worry about.

*Highly Recommended*

*For the Full Review: Click Here!*


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Wyred 4 Sound Mini MC 7 Channel Amplifier Review*

Excellent review Dave... :T


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Due to weight constraints I have been doing a ton of research on Sunfire Amps....this review is intriguing to say the least. Excellent write up. Good looking amp to boot.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Excellent read. Truly enjoyed it and I am sure you are enjoying the Amplifier.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

I definitely think this amp is a contender for you if you're considering Sunfire. In any case, I can safely report that I chose to keep this amp for my system after the review ended.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry if this sounds like negative feedback but a few statements you made... I would like some clarification on them



> where my Onkyo was warm and laid back the MMC-7 was startlingly neutral with excellent resolution and clarity.


With which speakers did you perceive your onkyo as warm and laid back... was this specific difference repeatable with different speakers? How would you say this perception was a function of the S6's electrical load?

Was listening done in source direct mode?

Were the levels matched to within .1db?



> Where the SC-37 was tonally neutral and transparent, it did sound somehow more digital than the MMC-7 does.


What exactly do you mean by "sounded more digital"? Do mind clarifying this?


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

GranteedEV said:


> With which speakers did you perceive your onkyo as warm and laid back... was this specific difference repeatable with different speakers? How would you say this perception was a function of the S6's electrical load?
> 
> Was listening done in source direct mode?
> 
> ...


It's implied by the tone of your post that you believe everything needs to be qualified by electrical explanations/objective data. While I agree with that spirit allow me to clarify that this is not an objective evaluation, this is my personal subjective opinion and nothing more, you can choose to take it or leave it. That said, i'll do my best to answer your questions below.

All listening tests were done using the Paradigm Signature review system, the sonic signature of my Onkyo receiver was consistent across three different speaker systems including the Paradigms, AV123 Rockets and Onix Reference 1's. 

The S6 specifications are available here: http://www.paradigm.com/products/paradigm-reference/floorstanding/signature-series/signature-s6 

As I stated above, since this was consistent across speaker models the electrical load of the speaker here is not my main consideration. This is a subjective account of my impressions of the sound of this amplifier - I cannot quantify what is ultimately a subjective determination. That said, I generally find class A amps to sound warm while Class D sound neutral - the electrical explanation for this phenomenon is unknown to me beyond the most basic fundamentals. If you are looking for an electrical engineers analysis, this isn't it.

All listening was done in source direct mode at all times across all speakers/amps. Levels were always matched and checked prior to a critical listening session. 

As to sounding digital, I'm not sure what the cause of this was honestly - it may be high frequency distortion or feedback, but the only way I can describe it is to compare listening to a middling bitrate MP3 such as a 128k MP3 vs a FLAC file - you can hear some form of distortion or compression that sounds "digital". 

Without arguing psychoacoustics and bias to the end of time, suffice to say that I heard a very noticeable difference between the two amps, with the SC-37 definitely not sound as good to me.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

That's fine. If there's differences I'm sure a person could measure and quantify but with subjective tests I just like to know that the controls are in place. Thanks and like I said, I didn't intend for it to sound like negative feedback. :T I firmly believe that two great amps should sound identical but I'm also not a person who believes all amps are great and I've never owned an Onkyo before.

I've heard from a very reputable person in that past that pioneer receivers can have a grainyness to them inherent in poorly designed Class A/B amps (although ICEpower is class D). I just didn't know if "digital" meant the same grainyness or somethign else.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm really not a believer in "audiophile" descriptions of sound myself - but it's really hard to nail down what I heard with the SC-37. At the time I was very impressed by it - but comparing that Class D ICEpower amp to the MMC7, there is a large difference with the same technology being used.

I really don't know what factor to blame that on - it could even be a result of the SC-37's processing, but I can say with certainty that the MMC is a much nicer sounding class D amp.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm thinking of going Class D myself, at least for the front 3 speakers. Mine will be Hypex, not ICEPower, though. I've read some literature on ICEpower in the past that has me somewhat "insecure" about it. Perhaps that correlates to your experiences between the wired4sound and the pioneer. It may be the implementation, not the technology, that causes my insecurity towards ICEPower. Unfortunately the wired 4 sounds just don't do it for me aesthetically.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

I think that you're right - implementation does matter. Wyred 4 Sound are also quite well known for modifying their modules, which probably explains the differences. My experience with the Pioneer and the MMC7 have been night and day. That said, I've never had the chance to review/hear a Hypex based Class D amp, but I would like to do a head-to-head.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Dave Upton said:


> I think that you're right - implementation does matter. Wyred 4 Sound are also quite well known for modifying their modules, which probably explains the differences. My experience with the Pioneer and the MMC7 have been night and day. That said, I've never had the chance to review/hear a Hypex based Class D amp, but I would like to do a head-to-head.


If you ever do, make sure to review one of the higher powered hypex units, like some UCD700 monoblocks :hsd:. they're rated oddly. 180 watts... but that's I believe at 1% THD into 4 ohms. So that would be more like 80-90 watts into 8 ohms and .1% THD. I plan on getting three UCD400s wich in all actuality are probably closer to 180wpc


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Dave I see you have Rockets as well. What speakers do you have? I find your comment concerning Onkyo/Rockets laid back and warm to be dead on and I tend to like that sound. I also have a Denon and it tends to wake up the highs more so then the Onkyo.

Do you ever plan on driving your Rockets with this amp? If so, I'd love to read your thoughts concerning this.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Great Review Dave, its nice to see ICE amplification being used again with excellent results :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
This is an interesting Article about another W4S Amplifier and it being practically identical to an uber expensive Jeff Rowland Designs Amp that both use ICE Modules:http://www.audioholics.com/education/amplifier-technology/clone-amplifiers
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I have read that article before and it is a very interesting read too, IMO I think that ICE modules or well designed class D amplifiers are the way forward as they allow lots of power and with good results being so efficient, my Rotel I have had for some time now really does have some power but it works so well with the rest of my kit and therefore giving excellent results with a beautiful sound.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Dave I see you made the Wyred 4 Sound Hompage...sweeeet.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Great review, I do wonder how long it will be before the cost comes down to where its affordable to the average home theater buff like me. Thats allot of coin to put out for a 5 or even 7 channel amp. But I really like the idea and the quality you talk of in the sound reproduction.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

Tufelhundin said:


> Dave I see you have Rockets as well. What speakers do you have? I find your comment concerning Onkyo/Rockets laid back and warm to be dead on and I tend to like that sound. I also have a Denon and it tends to wake up the highs more so then the Onkyo.
> 
> Do you ever plan on driving your Rockets with this amp? If so, I'd love to read your thoughts concerning this.


I found myself greatly preferring the sonic signature of the Paradigm's regardless of amp, but with the Rockets/W4S combo I really found that it opened up the sound a bit, as everyone used to say, Rockets love power! I have RS550MKII's in the front with a RSC200 center. I'm going to be replacing these at some point but with what I haven't quite decided, I'm leaning towards JTR Triple 12's.


----------



## Chu Gai (Jan 7, 2011)

Since the amp is based on ICE modules which involve high frequency switching, how is it that Wyred 4 Sound does not have an FCC sticker on there as well as an indication in the manual that it has been tested and found to comply with FCC Part 15B for unintentional radiators of EMI/RFI? I think the same holds true for their other ICE powered amps as well as their DACs. Ought they not be held to the same standards and regulatory compliance as other companies?


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Good question Chu, I have been fond of the S/N A-965 due to it being UL Cert and such. FWIW, weren't you a member of "The Spot" back in early 2000-2002 time frame? I want to say I remember you and your avatar that was pulling up something///bad memory and old age.


Concerning amps and I'm looking at a future purchase....with a 15amp plug in, what is the max power one can expect? I have been looking at Sunfire due to weight and how efficient they are. The S/N A-965 being UL Cert is one reason I was looking at it, for I don't plan to change my plug ins for AV.....


----------



## Chu Gai (Jan 7, 2011)

Tufelhundin said:


> Good question Chu, I have been fond of the S/N A-965 due to it being UL Cert and such. FWIW, weren't you a member of "The Spot" back in early 2000-2002 time frame? I want to say I remember you and your avatar that was pulling up something///bad memory and old age.


Your memory is fine. I was banned by the former Spot owner after getting into a cable discussion/debate I think over BetterCables. I've heard that after he sold the site that he was then banned shortly thereafter. I haven't been back there in a long time but the present ownership has told me I'm once again welcome. I find the whole FCC compliance thing troubling. At one point I had a series of emails with the ICE folks looking for clarification. They stopped communicating with me after I informed them I was a consumer and not a manufacturer. Now, I know the ICE modules pass the requisite tests, but that's just the modules. If you're in the states and use the module to make a product for sale, it's my understanding that you are obligated to perform or have the requisite tests performed. Google up Behringer and FCC and you'll find they tried to sneak a bunch of products into the US and after ignoring FCC requests for compliance, were hit with a $1,000,000 fine. But Wyred is only one of many skirting this issue and hoping their relatively small market share results in them being under the radar.

BTW, when I've posed this matter to other companies by email, you should read the sort of responses I've obtained.





> Concerning amps and I'm looking at a future purchase....with a 15amp plug in, what is the max power one can expect? I have been looking at Sunfire due to weight and how efficient they are. The S/N A-965 being UL Cert is one reason I was looking at it, for I don't plan to change my plug ins for AV.....


Some time ago, Audioholics had a paper and discussion on ICE modules. At the risk of oversimplifying, the amount of continuous power you can expect is more or less a function of frequency with more power being available at the lower frequencies. This can be a bit disturbing but considering that musical information and energy is roughly inversely proportion to frequency this is generally not a big deal. I like the concept of light weight and high power but I just wish they'd play by the same rules as the companies they compare themselves to.


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Dave - I'm curious about how much heat you found the Mini MC7 generated? I found when I had it in my system it needed a good 3 to 4 inches above it and still got relatively warm (maybe I was thinking "ICE Power" also meant it would stay super cool!  ). I actually switched back to my Cinema Grand 7x200 due to this as I am short of space in my rack and I can drop my DCX2496 right on top of the Cinema Grand 7 without issue as it never gets overly warm, and for some reason I couldn't get rid of a slight 60hz hum with this piece in my system (though my system has been prone to hum issues in the past, even with an old Sunfire Cinema 7 though for some reason inserting the 7 back in seemed to eliminate the hum).

So I've put my Mini MC 7 up for sale (GauranteedAV, lmk if you're interested as I have it on Canuck).

Chu - Paul sold the SPoT around a year ago or so, so you'd be welcomed back with open arms of course.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

pbc said:


> I found when I had it in my system it needed a good 3 to 4 inches above it and still got relatively warm (maybe I was thinking "ICE Power" also meant it would stay super cool!


Think of it like this...

the modules themselves produce much less heat than the conventional amp. So you don't need to spend on all that heatsinking.

Given the same heatsinking class d amps like this would run cooler, but the tradoff would be more weight and cost - which kind of defeats people's intents with class D.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice review. I like the reference to your personal debate w/ your wife, as well as the comparison to your Onkyo with the clarity the W4S acheived. This seems like it may be a perfect companion for Vienna Acoustics speakers, which require a dynamic amp w/ pristine clarity to really shine. Thanks again.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dave,
As usual of HTS and yourself, a good review. I initially missed or glazed over the wife comparo bit and found that intriguing considering I too am constantly asked to turn it down. I am pretty sure it is likely due to similar distortion levels. Unfortunately however at the Wyred price of entrance even for the mini (and the fact my wife does most of the finances) it would be impossible for me to introduce a new amp into "our" system that way.

Thank you.


----------



## jbudd0422 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Dave,

I've been using an NAD T975 for a while and getting the itch to upgrade. W4S has been on my radar. I need 7 channels so I think my choices are the MC 7 or MMC 7. Big price difference here so would prefer to go with the mini but wondering if it would be an upgrade to the NAD. My guess is the MC 7 would be an upgrade just from the additional power. I would be interested in any views you have here.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## jjk43 (Dec 1, 2015)

Dave,
I am 5.1 only. Is it possible to stack or add channels 6 and 7 to 1/2 in order to increase power to the mains?
thanks, jjk43


----------

